# Community > Resource Library >  Books or videos to download?

## Ranal

Hi 

I am overseas at the moment and miss NZ and the way of life. I am after NZ hunting books ( non fiction ) or books along that genre to download. Either off iTunes or other places. PDF's are also good as i can have them on my iPhone for reading while in transit. If any one can recommend some that would be amazing.
I have managed to find NZ Hunter magazines for download off Zinio which has been amazing but only increased the desire to go out and shoot. 

Cheers
Ranal

----------


## dogmatix

Not cheap on Kindle, but one of the best writers for NZ hunting books.

http://www.amazon.com/Pack-Rifle-Phi.../dp/B008335AJW

----------


## Ranal

Thanks for that. I think i have that in paper back in NZ. Doesn't seem to be available on iBooks. I don't have a kindle. I have Greg C's books. Was just after some other reading. 





> Not cheap on Kindle, but one of the best writers for NZ hunting books.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Pack-Rifle-Phi.../dp/B008335AJW

----------


## Nick.m

Been on to this website mate? You cant download them but can read and watch the videos online for free.  :Thumbsup: 

BGH MAGAZINE - Big Game Hunting New Zealand, The Home of New Zealand Hunting

----------


## Ranal

Yes i have thank you tho. 

Have also downloaded all of "The Hunters Club" podcasts. 

Sucks running on VSAT internet. Takes maybe 10 mins to load a 5 min youtube video at 360p on an iPhone. 




> Been on to this website mate? You cant download them but can read and watch the videos online for free. 
> 
> BGH MAGAZINE - Big Game Hunting New Zealand, The Home of New Zealand Hunting

----------

